# Fuel shut off



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I believe if you put the pedal to the floor and crank it doesn’t fire the plugs or injectors.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The reason the pedal goes to the floor is to clear a flooded motor. The plugs will still fire.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Very good accomplishes what the OP needs to do.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

They have no fuse or relay. They've probably already accomplished.


----------

